# 9 point/12-1-09



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, this year has been a tough one, I killed a doe the second day of archery season and thought my season was gonna be real smooth. The next few months ahead of me were the toughest I have ever had bow hunting. I seen alot of deer and alot of good bucks. My archery season ended with 3 wounded deer, one of bucks being the buck I have been hunting all year. So needless to say I was sick to my stomach because the way I performed this archery season. Then in October, I get this picture on my game camera of this buck with really good brow tines. I only ever got two pictures of him but knew he was the one I wanted to hunt for the rest of the year. One night when I was bow hunting he came in at last light from a corn field with a doe, I had him at 18 yards, I drew on him, but I couldnt see my pins and decided to not shoot. So. I decided to wait for gun season. Then on the second day of gun season, me and my uncle setup on some deer that were on the side of his woods. After moving around and getting in the right spot, the deer came out at about 60 yards running. He was the last deer, so i picked a spot and when he stepped in it, I shot. I instantly heard the bullet hit him. He ran 150 yards and piled up. 

During the archery season I kept telling myself everything happens for a reason, I guess the good lord did have a plan for me. Thank you Jesus!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice buck! Glad you got him!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...that's a great buck! Remember, patience is a virtue! Remember, you chances increase with the more time you spend in the woods. Did you get to the bottom of what was going on in bow season? Was it bad shots/deer jumping the string or was something wrong with your bow?


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, the first buck turned as soon as I released my arrow and I hit him infront of the should, a week later I had him on my game camera and I could see the hole from the RAGE broadhead. The second buck, I hit a stick and hit him high. The doe, I smoked her, right in the pump station, I dont know what happened, we had great blood in the corn and she just stopped bleeding. I ve been bow hunting for six years and I ve learn patience pays off. On all these deer I waited for the best possible shot. I know I messed up on the second buck when I hit the stick, but the others I dont know what to say about those I guess. I'll just take what happened and learn from it and hope it doesnt happen again. I wont get to bow hunt next year, Ill be over seas for six months, but hopefully Ill be home in time for muzzleloader. 
Good Luck to everyone...Stay safe!!!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Real nice buck Boo ! Good job..


----------

